# Problems with Laquer undercoater



## Knight (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have ran into a major problem. I used a product from kwal Howells called kad-a-lac white laquer sealer U8070 to cover some cabinets to make them white. We lightly sanded the cabinets and wiped them down and the product is peeling EVERYWHERE! Has anyone else used this product and had issues with it or have any suggestions? Any help with be greatly appreciated, thank you.

Jesse Knight


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

What kind of cabinets? new or old? pics?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Not familiar with the product, but have used plenty of laq undercoaters.

How well did you clean the cabs before spraying the undercoater? Peeling is more likely a wax/grease/pledge problem than a product problem.


----------



## drcustom (May 23, 2009)

*Xylene*

Agreed. likely a cleaning issue. Scour pad and xylene...twice. Rinse with xylene. Change rags and scour pads often. People love to pledge these cabinets and the oils from peoples hands take a good solvent to melt this stuff. You could coat with a clear shellac vs a laq undercoat. Shellac is always a solution to adherence issues. Good luck. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

drcustom said:


> Agreed. likely a cleaning issue. Scour pad and xylene...twice. Rinse with xylene. Change rags and scour pads often. People love to pledge these cabinets and the oils from peoples hands take a good solvent to melt this stuff. You could coat with a clear shellac vs a laq undercoat. Shellac is always a solution to adherence issues. Good luck. Sorry to hear that.


That's what I say!


----------

